# Internen Notfallplan als Webinterface Assistent



## table1 (7. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wir brauchen einen IT Notfallplan in der Firma für die User, falls die IT nicht im Haus ist. 

Nun würden wir das gerne für die User so gestalten, wie die meisten Assistenten Programme im Internet konfiguriert sind, wie zum Beispiel einen Speedport von der Telekom einzurichten:
http://my-digital-home.de/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Bildschirmfoto-2012-11-11-um-14.49.20.png

Man soll auf jeder Seite einen Schritt sehen:
Szenario: Internetleitung ist tot
1. Schritt: Ruhe bewahren 
(user klickt auf weiter)
2. Schritt: Folgende Rufnummern anrufen 
(user klickt auf weiter)
3. Schritt: Folgendes Kabel im Serverschrank 2 überprüfen 
(user klickt auf weiter)
u.s.w....

Das ganze selbstverständlich mit einem Bild, damit es so einfach wie möglich für den User ist. 

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Lösungen sei es mit HTML oder irgendwelche CMS Systeme? 

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## cwriter (7. November 2017)

table1 hat gesagt.:


> Nun würden wir das gerne für die User so gestalten, wie die meisten Assistenten Programme im Internet konfiguriert sind, wie zum Beispiel einen Speedport von der Telekom einzurichten:





table1 hat gesagt.:


> Szenario: Internetleitung ist tot


Und die Annahme ist, dass das LAN / der Server noch funktioniert? Oder soll das alles lokal auf den Maschinen liegen?



table1 hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Lösungen sei es mit HTML oder irgendwelche CMS Systeme?


CMS haben den Nachteil, dass sie i.d.R. auf den Server gehören. HTML und JS laufen auf dem Client auch ohne Netzwerkverbindung (allerdings gibt es dann natürlich ein Problem der Redundanz).

Der HTML-Ansatz mit JS ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach (geht auch als Single-Page Navigation); das kann man sich in wenigen Stunden selbst basteln und hat dann auch keine Abhängigkeiten, um die man sich kümmern muss.

Ein bisschen OT:


table1 hat gesagt.:


> 3. Schritt: Folgendes Kabel im Serverschrank 2 überprüfen


Sicher, dass du diese Aufgaben den Usern zumuten willst?

Gruss
cwriter


----------



## DerKleene1 (7. November 2017)

Mal eine kleine Lösung von mir. (Keine Richtigkeit, da ich dies eben in 10min zusammen gebastelt habe).
Dies kann entweder auf einem Firmenserver liegen oder bei einem Benutzer lokal.
Im Browser als Startseite ein die intranet.html einrichten, was man ja bei jedem Browser einstellen kann.
Im Script Bereich lädt er die online JQuery. Wenn dies klappt, leitet er um auf google.de, wenn es nicht klappt lädt er die Seite weiter.
Die entsprechenden Seiten kannst Du dir denke ich selber gestalten und auch weitere einbinden, und wie ich den aufbau gemacht habe sieht man auch.
Vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung, bestimmt hat jemand noch eine bessere Lösung, aber dies soll nur als Anhalt dienen.

intranet.html

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="de">
    <head>
        <meta charset="utf-8"/>
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0"/>
        <title>Kein Internet</title>

        <script src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-latest.js"></script>
        <script>window.jQuery && window.location.replace("http://google.de"); </script>
        <script>!window.jQuery && console.log("nicht Geladen"); </script>

        <link rel="stylesheet" href="intranet.css">
    </head>
<body>
    <header>
        <img src="logo.svg" alt="Hier könnte Ihr Logo stehen">
        <h1>Keine aktive Internetverbindung verfügbar!</h1>
        <nav>
          <ul>
            <li><a href="intranet_step_1.html" target="inhalt">Step 1</a></li>
            <li><a href="intranet_step_2.html" target="inhalt">Step 2</a></li>
            <li><a href="intranet_step_3.html" target="inhalt">Step 3</a></li>
          </ul>
        </nav>
      </header>

      <article>
            <fieldset>
                    <legend>Inhalt</legend>
                    <iframe frameborder="no" name="inhalt" src="intranet_step_1.html"></iframe>
            </fieldset>
      </article>

</body>
</html>
```

intranet.css

```
header {
text-align: center;
}

nav {
background-color: #ffeda0;
padding: 5px 20px 5px 20px;
}

nav li {
display: inline;
list-style-type: none;
}

article fieldset {
margin: 15px auto;
text-align: center;
width: 80%;
}

article fieldset legend {
padding: 20px;
text-align: center;
}

article iframe {
width: 100%;
height: 500px;
}
```

intranet_step_1.html

```
Dies ist der Inhalt von Step 1.<br/>
<br/>
Sed ut perspiciatis unde omnis iste natus error sit voluptatem accusantium doloremque laudantium, <br/>
totam rem aperiam, eaque ipsa quae ab illo inventore veritatis et quasi architecto beatae vitae dicta sunt explicabo. <br/>
Nemo enim ipsam voluptatem quia voluptas sit aspernatur aut odit aut fugit, sed quia consequuntur magni dolores eos qui <br/>
ratione voluptatem sequi nesciunt. Neque porro quisquam est, qui dolorem ipsum quia dolor sit amet, consectetur, adipisci velit, <br/>
sed quia non numquam eius modi tempora incidunt ut labore et dolore magnam aliquam quaerat voluptatem. Ut enim ad minima veniam, <br/>
quis nostrum exercitationem ullam corporis suscipit laboriosam, nisi ut aliquid ex ea commodi consequatur? Quis autem vel eum iure <br/>
reprehenderit qui in ea voluptate velit esse quam nihil molestiae consequatur, vel illum qui dolorem eum fugiat quo voluptas nulla pariatur?<br/>

<a href="intranet_step_2.html" target="inhalt">Weiter zu Step 2</a>
```


----------

